# Valery Gergiev's Ring Cycle



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know when-or if- the final two installments will be released into CD?

I intend to get the Solti Cycle of course but I would like this one as well


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

No sign of them.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank goodness :lol:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Thank goodness :lol:


 Hey now, you won't be forced to listen if it's released!

BTW: is that Renee Fleming in your avatar?


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

You know what Ring Cycle should be released....the one lead by Barenboim at the 2013 Proms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Hey now, you won't be forced to listen if it's released!
> 
> BTW: is that Renee Fleming in your avatar?


Yes it is :tiphat:
And no I won't be listing to it.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Faustian said:


> You know what Ring Cycle should be released....the one lead by Barenboim at the 2013 Proms.


What a Ring that was!

There is Barenboim on DVD from La Scala with some of the same singers as those fantastic Proms.

N.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

The Conte said:


> What a Ring that was!


One of the best I've heard, which is kind of astounding given the present state of Wagnerian singing. It's one of those cycles where the sum is better than its parts.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Barenboim La Scala blu-ray is very good from what I've seen from it so far.


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

I did my own recorded download of the Barenboim Proms Ring, because (IMO) it wasn't a technically perfect performance, so I doubt it will be released commercially. But I do enjoy hearing it when the mood strikes--that ending of the cycle, with the audience silence for such a long period was impressive.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Gergiev Walkure and possibly one more has been released on the Mariinsky opera's own label .
I haven't heard this Ring but very much want to . Check amazon.com . , or arkivmusic.com .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Where are Siegfried and Götterdämmerung though?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I was lucky enough to be there all 4 nights. I know it sounds suspect but I feel changed by it.

My love of music has been deepened. I've seen many hundreds of concerts, shows, operas but nothing topped that week.

It was hotter than hell in there and I hardly noticed.

On that last night the applause lasted 40 mins and Barenboim gave a short speech where he thanked US and said it had been as special experience because of how intensely we listened.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> I was lucky enough to be there all 4 nights. I know it sounds suspect but I feel changed by it.
> 
> My love of music has been deepened. I've seen many hundreds of concerts, shows, operas but nothing topped that week.
> 
> ...


I totally concur, I too was there.

N.


----------



## Copperears (Nov 10, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Yes it is :tiphat:
> And no I won't be listing to it.


Drink enough champagne and you may....


----------

